# Express Entry



## srrrekha01 (Jul 8, 2015)

I am Finance professional with 8.9 years of experience ,my CRS score for Express Entry based on evaluation report of consultant is 437. Will getting ECA done for my and my husbands profile will add additional points for CRS score ?

and With this Do I stand a decent Chance of getting ITA from CANADA?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

If you don't have a minimum score of 453, it's highly doubtful that you'll ever get in via Express Entry.

Whilst 453 has been the lowest required score to be included for consideration for an Invitation to Apply, you must remember that there are only a certain number of invitations allotted for any given draw and, for each draw the applicants with the highest scores will receive the invitations... for example if my husband scored 625 and entered the pool, he'd have to not only hope that he'd be eligible for the next draw, he would also have to hope that his score is high enough so that he would get an invitation... i.e. if the cut off was 623 and there were 500 invitations allotted for the draw, the chances are pretty slim that he'd get an invitation because even though he met the minimum score, it's more than likely that there are >500 people who have a score higher than 626, so he'd have to wait for the next draw and hope that it will be low enough so that his ranking is high enough to qualify. If the cut-off was 479 and there were 1200 ITA available, then my husband would qualify, as it's likely that his 625 ranking is high enough to earn a spot to apply.

Always keep in mind that just because you meet the cut-off, it doesn't mean that you will receive an invitation to apply. You are competing with everyone else who wants to immigrate to Canada who has the same skills as you.

Your application is valid for a year, and during the year, you are welcome to improve your academic qualifications and your language scores/learn the other official language to a level of proficiency that will get you points.

At the end of that year, if you have not received an ITA, you will have to reapply to enter the pool and _you *will not* receive an ITA just because you've been in the pool for a year_... the CIC is only interested in your ranking score and they don't regard how long you've been in the pool as a reason for issuing you an ITA.


----------



## sdeepak (Nov 20, 2014)

Hi WestCoast,

I have a query on the ECA report issued by WES..I received WES report for both my Bachelor and Masters education and for both I received the institution status as Recognized. 

If there is any changes to the University recognition approval like Govt approvals, will there be any change in my WES report..How will CIC verify my ECA..would they verify online or with original WES document which we have to send by courier to CIC..


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

You would have to inquire with WES, as I don't know what they will or will not disclose to CIC.


----------



## sdeepak (Nov 20, 2014)

But are there any chances that my WES report can be negative menaing my instituation status as non-recognized..

The reason being is that my iniversity is now in the process of getting fresh aprpovals from indian givt and due to that the unversity is not recognized at the moment..

What do you think..



WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> You would have to inquire with WES, as I don't know what they will or will not disclose to CIC.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

If your university wasn't recognised by the government at the time of your graduation, it stands to follow that there is a good chance that WES will be unable to authenticate it as being equivalent to a Canadian qualification.

Again, you would have to inquire with WES in this regard. Since they are the ones analysing your qualifications, only they can tell you what your chances are.


----------



## sdeepak (Nov 20, 2014)

It was valid at the time of graduation..




WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> If your university wasn't recognised by the government at the time of your graduation, it stands to follow that there is a good chance that WES will be unable to authenticate it as being equivalent to a Canadian qualification.
> 
> Again, you would have to inquire with WES in this regard. Since they are the ones analysing your qualifications, only they can tell you what your chances are.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Talk to WES about your concerns... as they deal directly with the Canadian government, they will be able to advise what you need to do in the event that your alma matter does not pass its accreditation.


----------



## sdeepak (Nov 20, 2014)

Okay..Thanks for your response..



WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Talk to WES about your concerns... as they deal directly with the Canadian government, they will be able to advise what you need to do in the event that your alma matter does not pass its accreditation.


----------



## parmindersandhu1 (Oct 13, 2013)

Hi I am from India and in India. My wife(Teacher) will be the primary applicant she has got minimum i.e. academic 6 band in each in IELTS. 

Pls tell me...that to improve our CRS score if I learn french, how can that help? Do you think learning french from scratch will give any help in improving our score.

what else can we do to improve our score.


----------

